# Ariens 2016 Changes?



## Noreaster (Feb 9, 2015)

Hello,
Has ariens released the changes for the 2015-2016 models yet? I am mostly interested in the 28" Hydro Pro offerings as that is what i will be looking to obtain this fall. 
Thanks in advance,
Jason.


----------



## cbnsoul (Nov 13, 2012)

I contacted Ariens and they said details were to be made public at the end of July or early August. I was also hoping someone with some inside information would post details sooner.


----------



## Bryan78 (Jan 10, 2015)

I do have a little bit of information. I am going to be purchasing the Ariens Platinum 24 SHO (921038). On doing a bit of web browsing, I found a couple of sites (snowblowersdirect.com) that has the engine as 369 cc's (was 306, believe the 369 is what was on the Platinum 30 SHO). I contacted a local dealer that does a lot of online business and they confirmed 369 cc's for the engine size for this model, they had 17 of the new ones already, the only specific change the guy I spoke with was aware of was the engine size going from 306 cc's to 369. I would imagine there could be additional changes, but I couldn't tell you what those would be. On snowblowersdirect.com I am seeing:

Compare	
Learn More About 926053
Ariens Hydro Pro (28") 420cc Two-Stage Snow Blower
Ariens
926053
4.9 out of 54.9 out of 54.9 out of 54.9 out of 54.9 out of 5
8 Reviews 
1 Q&A
Backordered
Estimated Ship Date
August 04
on new orders
$2,499.99 

Tax-Free Guarantee
Free Freight
2% Check Discount


----------



## Bryan78 (Jan 10, 2015)

Some more details from snowblowersdirect.com for the Ariens Hydro Pro (28") 420cc Two-Stage Snow Blower, not sure if this is any different than what last years specs were (I would assume this is for the 2015-2016 one):

Ariens Polar Force 420CC Engine By Briggs And Stratton
•Certified -20ºF start
•120 volt electric start with recoil backup (cord not included)
•Throws snow from 3 ft. up to 50 ft.

Hydrostatic Drive System
•Infinitely variable speed (up to 2.6 mph)
•Cold start capable - no warm up time
•Commercial grade cast iron gear case

New Auto-Turn Steering Technology
•Mechanical transmission allows for more fluid turning

200 Degree Turn Radius Quick Turn Chute
•Single lever adjusts direction and height of snow stream

Remote Chute Deflector Control
•Dash-mounted control to change position & angle of the deflector

Interlocking Controls
•Locks both handles, freeing one hand for chute operation

Handwarmers
•Keeps your fingertips toasty warm in sub-zero weather

Halogen Headlight
•Plow through heavy snowfalls on the darkest of winter nights


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

I have been told prices are moving up.


----------



## Bryan78 (Jan 10, 2015)

Good point on the prices. The $1499 I was quoted by the local dealer and showing at snowblowersdirect is $100 over the $1399 from last year, assuming paying full price.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Yeah, that's the same I was quoted a new SHO 24".


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

I heard More Plastic Parts.


----------



## Bryan78 (Jan 10, 2015)

Hey guys. Checked out the Ariens site and the Platinum 24 and 30 are showing the updated cc's (369 and 414 from 306 and 369). Not sure if everything, including other models' specs are updated. Take a peek.

http://www.ariens.com/en-us/snow-blowers


----------



## PixMan (Feb 14, 2015)

Seems to me that the Platinum models simply changed to being only two variations, dropping the non-SHO versions of the two sizes. I know the Platinum 30 SHO from last year already had the 414cc motor. I think it was the non-SHO that had the 369cc motor, and that's gone. 

I could be wrong though, my memory sucks.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

PixMan said:


> Seems to me that the Platinum models simply changed to being only two variations, dropping the non-SHO versions of the two sizes. I know the Platinum 30 SHO from last year already had the 414cc motor. I think it was the non-SHO that had the 369cc motor, and that's gone.
> 
> I could be wrong though, my memory sucks.


I think you are right that the Platinum 30 last year had the 369cc engine. Although the writeup for the Platinum identifies the Platinum 30 (for 2016?) the spec's only cover the two SHO models.

The gas tank is spec'd at 2.7 liters for 2016 while 3.0 liters for 2015. Probably same tank for both years, just a new measuring device used for calibration.


----------



## PixMan (Feb 14, 2015)

Town said:


> I think you are right that the Platinum 30 last year had the 369cc engine. Although the writeup for the Platinum identifies the Platinum 30 (for 2016?) the spec's only cover the two SHO models.
> 
> The gas tank is spec'd at 2.7 liters for 2016 while 3.0 liters for 2015. Probably same tank for both years, just a new measuring device used for calibration.


Sounds about right on the tank capacity adjustment. Lots of folk here with the 414cc motor have complained about the actual vs. claimed capacity, and I doubt the smaller number of owners here are alone.

I sure would be nice if Ariens would _at least_ offer us the opportunity to get a bigger tank to bolt on.


----------



## cbnsoul (Nov 13, 2012)

Looks like the Ariens website has been updated with new pictures and stats for the 2015-2016 model year. I didn't notice a whole lot new other than the front trim on the dash has changes and the control knobs are now black and gray rather than all gray. I'm not up to date on all the specs but the SHO 24 is now listed with the 369 cc engine, though I think that was on there even before the snowblower site redesign.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

cbnsoul said:


> I'm not up to date on all the specs but the SHO 24 is now listed with the 369 cc engine, though I think that was on there even before the snowblower site redesign.


Last years Platinum 24 SHO (2015 model year) had a 306cc engine, so that is a different engine for 2016.

http://gold.mylargescale.com/scottychaos/Ariens/Page9.html

just FYI, for everyone, to help keep our terms straight and avoid confusion, the convention used isnt "2015-2016" for one model year..
Last winter was 2015 model year, the machines coming out this autumn will be 2016 model year..only one year per year!  

its confusing because in the Northern hemisphere winter spans two calendar years, but the snowblower manufacturers have adopted the same naming convention the auto makers use..the 2016 models come out in late 2015.

So in this thread we are talking about the "2016 model year"..
Im going to edit the title of this thread and change it from "2015-2016" to just 2016.

Scot


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

I just wanted to add to what was already said above and I hope this helps: there is also a new Deluxe 28 SHO which will be selling for about $1199.00 + tax, it's a nice machine featuring the LCT 306cc engine and the improved SHO belts, pulleys, & impeller, not sure why anyone would pay hundreds more for the Deluxe 30 (However They have added heated hand grips on the Deluxe 30 for winter 2015/2016 to sweeten the deal). The colors on the plastic dash front to me look cheaper gone are the multi color: orange, white & grey w/the Ariens logo. The dash panel is now all black with maybe a grey accent and the Ariens logo. The control levers/handles look nicer now with a two tone black & grey. As said above prices are up for Ariens' winter 2015/2016 offerings but so are features. Additionally the heated hand grips switch has changed from a toggle switch to a rocker switch for winter 2015/2016 and Ariens is no longer publishing fuel capacity in their catalog or online.

I was considering a Platinum 24 SHO now with the beefier 369cc LCT motor, however I am concerned about what I have read regarding issues with the "quick turn chute" such as it binding up and the cable freezing. Additionally the wheel width on this model is wider than the actual auger housing which to me does not make sense. IMHO a 26" housing would serve this unit better and would prevent the sides of the wheels from hitting the snow before the 24" auger housing. I do not want the 30 inch Platinum SHO as it is just too big for my needs.


----------



## PixMan (Feb 14, 2015)

I've had NO issues with the quick turn chute binding. A little trouble when I got it with it locking in position was easily fixed with small adjustments that are well laid out in the manual.

From what I see with the new ones, it'll be improved handling of it by putting the handle at more of a right angle to the panel, kind of parallel to the operator. On my 2013 Platinum 30, that handle is at an angle but moves on the same plane as the panel. It should be much more straightforward and easier with the new design.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

PixMan said:


> I've had NO issues with the quick turn chute binding. A little trouble when I got it with it locking in position was easily fixed with small adjustments that are well laid out in the manual.
> 
> From what I see with the new ones, it'll be improved handling of it by putting the handle at more of a right angle to the panel, kind of parallel to the operator. On my 2013 Platinum 30, that handle is at an angle but moves on the same plane as the panel. It should be much more straightforward and easier with the new design.


I have seen the photos in the new 2015 Ariens catalog and on the website and they seem to have improved the design as you outlined, good to see. Thanks for the reply I appreciate it.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

The video on the Platinum (2016 with black grip?) shows the quick turn chute control with the same forward bend as on my 2015 model. I found the handle shape ok, but the rubber piece that the chute handle is pulled against (to release the lock) is quite stiff in the cold and acts as a strong damper to movement. So I cut the rubber out last winter and the chute moved very quickly and easily from side to side. It's a little too quick for small increments but I soon got used to that.


----------



## northframingham (Jan 6, 2018)

I just bought an Ariens 926053 (last year model of the 28" Hydro Pro)

Got a good deal. List price $2499 Got if for $400 off plus 48 months at 0% financing.

A decent upgrade on my 11-12 year old Ariens 9.5hp 26"LE


----------



## PixMan (Feb 14, 2015)

northframingham said:


> I just bought an Ariens 926053 (last year model of the 28" Hydro Pro)
> 
> Got a good deal. List price $2499 Got if for $400 off plus 48 months at 0% financing.
> 
> A decent upgrade on my 11-12 year old Ariens 9.5hp 26"LE


That's a really great machine at a terrific price, congratulations!

Where did you buy it?


----------



## northframingham (Jan 6, 2018)

PixMan said:


> That's a really great machine at a terrific price, congratulations!
> 
> Where did you buy it?


I bought it at Boston Lawnmower on Route 9 in Westboro Massachusetts.

They are the largest snowblower dealer (volume wise) in Massachusetts

https://www.bostonlawnmower.com/s/showcase/142/ariens/

https://www.bostonlawnmower.com/promotion-detail.htm?promoId=14340


----------



## hammer6315 (Dec 15, 2019)

Bryan78 said:


> Some more details from snowblowersdirect.com for the Ariens Hydro Pro (28") 420cc Two-Stage Snow Blower, not sure if this is any different than what last years specs were (I would assume this is for the 2015-2016 one):
> 
> Ariens Polar Force 420CC Engine By Briggs And Stratton
> •Certified -20ºF start
> ...


'Cold start capable, no warm-up time' wonder what type of oil pump these china engines employ. I'd prefer to let the engine warm-up at a slower speed. When did they move the low speed auger up off the pavement?


----------

